# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Physikum Zahnmedizin Lernaufwand

## Zahnbaum

Hallo Leute

ich sollte laut Regelstudienplan dieses Frhjahr mein Physikum machen, da ich aber bis Februar Klausuren und Testate habe wrden mir bis zu den Prfungsterminen nur noch 5 Wochen zum lernen bleiben.
Meine Frage ist ob 5 Wochen fr die Physikumsvorbereitung reichen?
Habe die meisten Klauten eher knapp bestanden und ich bin der Meinung, dass ich vor allem in Biochemie, Physiologie und Histologie quasi von vorne mit dem lernen anfangen msste.

Ist das in 5 Wochen berhaupt zu schaffen???

Freue mich ber jede Antwort  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## stabbi89

ich wei ja nicht was du fr ein lerntyp bist, aaaber von medilearn gibts ne 30tage lernplan zum physikum. ist zwar fr mediziner aber wre abgespeckt fr zahnmedizin auch mglich. sowas gibt es glaub ich auch von endspurt. musst dann mal richtig ranklotzen, aber kann bestimmt klappen. viel erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## Gast09012019

Hab 1 Woche vorher angefangen zu lernen, easy!  :Party:

----------


## ClaudiaKramer

Das kommt immer ganz auf deine Aufnahmefhigkeit an und wie viele Stunden du pro Tag tatschlich konzentriert lernen kannst.

----------


## Zahnfee12

5 Wochen sind absolut ausreichend!!! 

Mach dir da gar keinen Stress.  :bhh:

----------

